# Ultimate small hive beetle prevention, Test with live beetles



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Jeff, your discovery is interesting. I'm concerned about how well the bees themselves can cross over the barrier. If that were worked out, I'd be interested in buying some pre-made strips or a pre-built bottom board to give it a trial run.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Interesting, I wonder if painting the legs of your hive stand with that stuff defeats ants?
Bill


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*



whiskers said:


> Interesting, I wonder if painting the legs of your hive stand with that stuff defeats ants?
> Bill


rjwil24600 made comments in a previous thread about it also stopping ants. 

I know I'll have an ant issue so I bought some of these to test. I tried two bowls with honey in them. Outside, one directly on a table and another on top of the ant barrier next to it. The bowl on the table had ants and ant barrier bowl didn't. The test was cut short due to rain. I plan detail it another thread I started about the Ant Barrier.

Having seen rjwil24600's previous video I plan to make some of these strips for my hives. I also plan to spray neverwet on the underside of the Ant Barrier caps to see if it works without anything in the oil reservoir.

I too would be interested in being able to buy these vs building. I would think something like an inner cover type thing with the strips instead of the board or even better something easily added like a queen excluder.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

this is genius if it works!

Im going to give it a try what do we have to lose?!?
Thanks for the idea mate!


----------



## Tom1617 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Looks really promising... the ant question without oil is a great idea. Here in utah I have never seen shb but might be here some day.... Now ants those we have.


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hi Bee Arthur, 

The whole idea behind this was for all beekeepers being able to do-it-yourself (DIY) to keep cost down. Watch the original and two update videos on you-tube, it explains everything. Here are the links to help. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfnefkJSfBs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D-nkBTf2xs&t=43s


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Nice work Jeff,

I particularly like the manual suction small hive beetle collection system. Would you have any interest in sharing your SHB journey and discovery with a neighboring local beekeeper's association?


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Has anyone tried trapping outside of the hives? I noticed my community feeders had a lot of beetles at them last year. They were around 100 yards from the hives. The beetles were up underneath them living in the debris that had accumulated. It made me wonder if the beetles could be attracted and poisoned away from the hives.


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

If bottom board is just sprayed with that NeverWet spray, will it have the same effect?
It might become very expensive bottom board, but in long run, I think, it will never get bad because of the weather.


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hi Artur, 

You need that Neverwet coated flange that creates a physical barrier that the hive beetles can not cross.


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

I am thinking to spray whole bottom board with it - will it work?


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hi dlbright,

Every time I hear the word poison near Honey Bees, I cringe..... I can not tell you HOW much I hate hive beetles and how many hives I have lost before the Neverwet flanges. I would start with the coated flanges seal the hives add some oil or dryer sheet traps to the hives to quickly cut down the beetle population. Then come up with a better way to support the feeders without accumulating debris around and under them to starve the beetles out. My last resort would be hive beetle bait stations, which I do not use or need..... Good Luck.


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

This guy looks kinda like the warden from Shawshank redemption


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Personally I would think that gravity would allow them to walk on a coated bottom board. It's the fact that they have to go upside down to crawl over the flanges and that they can't stick to the flanges that prevents them from walking up into the hive. Also they would be able to fly INTO the bottom board's front opening, so coating the legs of the hive wouldn't really affect them (maybe the ants though) or keep them from entering the hive.


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hi Artur, 

That would be over-kill all you need is that simple coated flange, it will stop the small hive beetle from crawling up into the frames and comb.


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

gtwarren1966

I don't know if that was a compliment or insult, I already know I'm ugly but lovable........


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

NothMaine,

You are absolutely correct............


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*



rjwil24600 said:


> Hi Artur,
> 
> That would be over-kill all you need is that simple coated flange, it will stop the small hive beetle from crawling up into the frames and comb.


"Over-Kill" of what?
Instead of buying the flashing and painting, then stapling and so ... just spraying the bottom board is the easiest way to go for me.
The question is - will it have the same effect or not?


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hi Bee Arthur,

Easy to make DIY just watch........... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfnefkJSfBs


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Artur_M

I would have to say no, it would not have the same effect. You can always experiment see how it works for you then share it with the Bee Community..


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Bee Arthur,

The coated flanges have no effect on the honey bees, it just stops the hive beetles....


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

whiskers,

It will stop all "crawling" insects...


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Good on ya, that you kept on trying. If this works, it'll help a lot of beekeepers to keep the bugs at bay. Nice work, good find.


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

I just installed these today! Can't wait to see all the starved beetles on the bottom; I still use the Blaster oil traps, too. I think this non-chemical control comes out to something like $0.85 per hive...

THANKS, RJ!


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Please be sure to report back.


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hello Joshua, 

The Neverwet flanges will work, I have no doubt about it. All I can advise is that everything above the coated flanges, caulk and polyethylene foam tape seal, seal, seal.......


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

What about the ladders that the bees build on the bottom boards to reach the frames. Won't the beetles just use them?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Are y'all aware that small hive beetles have wings and can fly quite well? 
Ever see one fly into a 3/4-inch upper entrance without touching the wood? 
They can fly into a hive and not touch the bottom board at all.

I suppose the neverwet would affect the larva that's trying to crawl out but by the time they hit the bottom board they've already slimed up the combs.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

rj, why not staple them all to the bottom box instead of 3 on the bottom board and one strip on the bottom box?


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

BigGun, 

LADDERS???


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Aunt Betty,
Hive beetles fly to the hive and only crawl once inside.


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

RV,
That would work also.. I started doing that way in the first video because it was the easiest to do in the bee yard with a hive full of bees. Then I started to make up 4 complete bottom board and hive body assemblies and just change the frames full of bees over to the flanged hive bodies. Then take those 4 and install the coated flanges and repeat the process until the bee yard was complete.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*



rjwil24600 said:


> BigGun,
> 
> LADDERS???


Have you not seen the things they build on the bottom board to help close the gap to the bottom of frame?


----------



## rjwil24600 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ULTIMATE SMALL HIVE BEETLE PREVENTION, Test with live beetles*

Hi BigGun,

That is a new one, I use all screened bottom boards and I have seen plenty of burr comb but nothing like what you described. As they say you learn something new everyday, thanks for explaining it.


----------

